# R35 compound ???



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

need to get my new car in and give it a once over as the micro swirls are driving me nuts, so,

i had a black Audi RS4 and the paint was as hard as ****, finding a combination of mop n compound took me ages.

led to belive the 35 has softer paint, so whats recommended, i could give it a go with mez final finish with a yellow pad and work from there.

any tips ?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

gtr paint is like butter but it is also very thin 

really you should be measuring thickness and monitoring removal rates to be 100% safe 

that said go with some megs #205 on a 3m yellow convoluted pad and i think you'll be happy 

atb

Paul


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah i'll whip the PTG out before i start,

i like the mez as i find its reasonably dust free and gives me time to work, i just reactivate with a water spray for a little more time, i tried some 3M and although it did the job the clean up was too much work.
i'll make a start with the yellow waffle and mez final finish and see how i go, depending on PTG readings.

generally i'll use the SW cleaner fluid before 2 coats of BOS do you find this is the best solution for the nissan paint or would you recommend something else.

i do like the depth and gloss from the BOS and its nice to work with, but the cleaner fluid is a total pita to get streak free before wax and i have been considering an alternative, but not found anything as yet.

any tips on pre wax treatments ?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Voyager said:


> yeah i'll whip the PTG out before i start,
> 
> i like the mez as i find its reasonably dust free and gives me time to work, i just reactivate with a water spray for a little more time, i tried some 3M and although it did the job the clean up was too much work.
> i'll make a start with the yellow waffle and mez final finish and see how i go, depending on PTG readings.
> ...


cleaner fluid or field glaze can be a pain if your not careful in application 

use 1 pea sized blob to work an area 12" square and buff immediately 

you should find it a lot easier


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks for that i'll give it a whirl :bowdown1:


----------

